# MY 1981 200sx



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been redoing all the steering joints,struts, brakes,radiator,belts,sensors.Next will be all the vacuum hoses. I am looking for a door lock button for the drivers door.


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## glassman (Jan 19, 2008)

Well i think i figured how to get a photo to a thread. Now to get them posted in the classic gallery? We have owned this Datsun since it was new. Tomorrow i am replacing the EGR valve, Oxygen sensor, Piston temperature sensor. vacuum hoses.


----------

